# 20 Zoll Alternative zum Kid 200 von Cube



## biker-wug (24. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich suche für meine Tochter, nachdem ihr das 16Zoll Hotrod von Specialized langsam zu klein wird, ein 20Zoll Bike.

Das Kid 200 von Cube ist da in der näheren Auswahl, aber was gibt es für Alternativen, die auch so schön leicht wie das Cube sind?

Das 20 zoll Specialized ist leider zu schwer....


----------



## Mamara (24. Mai 2014)

Kaniabikes, Islabikes, Cycletech, Frogbikes,  Kubikes, Pepperbikes, Orbea MX-Linie/Team - wirst du zu allem hier Threads finden 

Edit:

http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/20er/

http://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/

http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes.php

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/index-eu.html

http://www.pepperbikes.de/jugend.html

http://www.mtbcycletech.com/core/shop/front/prod.php?parmx=cHJvZCUzRDIwJTI2cHJvZHZycyUzRDIwMSUyNmxhbiUzREc=&parmz=da31745e4f2b23cc1eba3408a90aa847

http://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/kinder/

Und wenn´s interessiert, ICH würde aktuell wohl zu nem KUbike greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (24. Mai 2014)

biker-wug schrieb:


> ....die auch so schön leicht wie das Cube sind?



das meinst du doch jetzt ironisch, oder  ich finde ca. 11 kg sackschwer, das wiegt unser *24*er in komplettausstattung nicht 

gibt ganz viel zu lesen und sogar ne liste schwirrt hier rum. (schade, daß die nicht oben angepinnt ist, finde es gerade nicht)


----------



## biker-wug (24. Mai 2014)

Leicht im Vergleich zu den anderen im Laden gewogenen Bikes in der Größe. 

Danke für die Links,  ich lese mich mal ein....

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## trolliver (25. Mai 2014)

Na ja, wenn jemand im Laden nach der Auswahl schaut, ist das schon nachzuvollziehen. Daß wir, die wir hier schon länger lesen und schrauben, eher von 4kg weniger ausgehen, weiß sonst ja kaum jemand.

@biker-wug : 4kg weniger ist mit Aufwand verbunden - und Kosten natürlich. Aber die von Mamara genannten Räder bewegen sich alle im Bereich von 7,5-9kg, wobei keines von denen eine Federgabel besitzt, die kein kleines Kind braucht, weil sie nicht funktioniert.

Aber du kannst davon ausgehen, daß ein 8kg-Bike vom Nachwuchs ganz anders bewegt wird als ein 11kg-Trumm. Das Cube ist aufgrund seiner geschätzten Optik schon oft auf 8kg getuned worden, alles eine Frage des Aufwandes, Geldes und der Zeit.

Oliver


----------



## swe68 (25. Mai 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Das ist mein Hobby!Ich bin kein kein gewerblicher Verkäufer.


*Mir ist es - ehrlich gesagt - egal, ob Du es als Gewerbe angemeldet hast. Das, was Du hier machst, fällt unter Werbung. Und die ist im gesamten Forum nicht gestattet. -swe68*


----------



## swe68 (26. Mai 2014)

@crossboss da Dein Beitrag unter Verleumdung fällt, muss ich ihn löschen. 
Kläre das mit dem Anwalt.


----------



## crossboss (26. Mai 2014)

swe68
schade, aber wenn du das muss
,.....sorry!
Ich wünsche mir aber echt generell mehr Schutz im Bikemarkt. Schlechte Bewertungen bringen ja keinen echten Schutz. Da kann man erst reagieren wenn es eigentlich zu spät......


----------

